# Home made wood Lathe from Scrap



## bongodrummer (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Guys, 
Wondered what you thought of this? http://www.floweringelbow.co.uk/projects/make-your-own-lathe-from-other-peoples-rubbish/ - it is a step by step process of making your own lathe from recycled materials. Has anyone done anything similar. What are some of the drawbacks / advantages? 
Any tips / comments would be very welcome. 
Cheerrs.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, that's a good article. Wish I had seen it about 6 months ago, though I suspect what I paid for my lathe isn't much more than I would have spent building one. Good experience to build one, though, and if you use recycled parts, that much "friendlier" to the environment. I can always dig that.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I personally have not built one but I knew several people that have. Back in the mid 1980's, building a lathe was quite common for the 'large bowl' turners. As a matter fact, every home made lathe I knew of was strictly a bowl turning lathe with no bed. There was a craft college around Bellingham, Washington that developed a variable speed control system for them. I think it was based on DC motors, I cant remember for sure, it was a long time ago. Anyway, every home made lathe I knew of was excellent.

Consider the fact that a lathe is probably one of the oldest and simplest machines known to man. Basically, a modern lathe is nothing more than 2 pillow block bearings, a shaft and a motor. If you were to make the lathe of high quality components you will probably have a very good lathe. Make it with junk parts and you will have a junky lathe. 
Many lathes I knew of used automotive/truck drive shaft steel, which I think was monel and mounted on steel rails on a solid concrete poured base. These were made for very large bowls, like in the 18 to 24" diameter category. The tool rests were usually made in a tripod configuration with a swing arm attaching it to the lathe. 

Thats about all I remember off hand.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't think Daren has built one, but he likes foot-powered lathes and has made posts regarding them with videos and pictures. One of the guys he started a thread about is British also I believe, and I also believe he became a member of our forum. I'll tip Daren off to this thread and see if he can give you some input. Welcome to the neighborhood.


.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Robin Wood is the member from the UK who does a lot of foot powered lathe stuff. He has posted some videos here, after I found one and posted it. His site (and youtube channel) are worth a look.

I looked through that link on building your own electric lathe, I have seen similar and later when I find time I (or anyone) may link them. Here is one I had handy. I think one could be built to do the job, like Tony said many guys build them out of necessity for larger turnings.







.


----------

